# Cleaver switch



## baloubass (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello, i will start the build of the cleaver pedal.
I want to know what the Switch do exactly on this build please?
Thanks
Marc


----------



## phi1 (Apr 26, 2019)

It activates a higher gain mode.  Since it's based on the Keeley Katana, maybe it's like the high gain mode on the Katana mini.  In any case, you can see from the schem that it brings a cap in on the source of both jfets, which would make both transistors higher gain.

That said, this is different than schematics of the Katana I've seen, which have the 15n switch in in a different place (after the 220n to ground for a treble cut).  I'm not sure which is correct for the original Katana.  Maybe PedalPCB could chime in.


----------



## baloubass (Apr 27, 2019)

Ok thank you so much.
As i read, it's seems the treble cut are a possibilty on the katana mini, not on the original katana. On the "big" katana this switch are integrated in the push/pull pot.


----------



## phi1 (Apr 27, 2019)

Ah I think you're right, on the big one the vol knob is the dual pot. Still, on all the shematics I can find, the 15n side of the dual switch connects after the 220n (to vol 3).  My suggestion would be to not include the 15n when you first build it so you can experiment with it where you like it using alligator clips.


----------

